

Android Needs a Hero - kiranryali
http://www.kiranryali.com/blog/2011/02/android-needs-a-hero/

======
minalecs
Android can be very customizable fromt the home screen launchers to the home
screen widgets. I think people that repeat what you're saying don't go into
the level of customization that is available.

